# Clarifying shampoo



## doc (Apr 10, 2005)

Any recommendation for a good clarifying shampoo and how often it should b used?


----------



## doc (Apr 11, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 16, 2005)

I use claryfying shampoo for those days i have tons of hairspray and stuff in my hair..otherwise i don't use it b/c it will strip away your color. Prob. any claryfying shampoo will work..i don't have any off the top of my head at this moment!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 17, 2005)

L*O*V*E  Federic Fekkai's apple cider clearing rinse.  Says to use it once a week.  Smells super nice too!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

I like herbal essences actually.. try it a few x a week. Or try a vinnegar rinse for realllllly good clarifying.


----------



## allie02044 (May 16, 2005)

redken has a good clarifying shampoo. if you color your hair, dont use it often, it will fade the color!!   ((that goes for ANY clarifying shampoo!!))  I use mine once a week. sometimes i can go longer. the MOST anyone should use it would be every other day.  but, i wash mine every other day anyway, so i can last a week before clarifying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) hope that made sense.


----------



## Midgard (May 16, 2005)

I like the Herbal Essences, too! Paul Mitchell has two clarifying shampoos


----------



## Supergirl84 (May 17, 2005)

ITA with allie - redken's hair cleansing cream is awesome and smells yummy - like clinique happy!  it works really well, so i'd use it only about 1x/week.


----------



## maryb74 (May 25, 2005)

*Like a few people said..*

I think Redken's Cleansing Creme is one of the best clarifying shampoos, it's not to drying and just works really well..


----------



## iLust (Nov 29, 2005)

Biolage is great... and I love the smell.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I used to use Suave Clarifying Shampoo, and its okay, but REALLY harsh, so stay away from that! I now like Pantene Pro V Clarifying shampoo as far as drugstore brands go.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 29, 2005)

i Love Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi shampoo.


----------



## Cruella (Nov 29, 2005)

My favorite clarifying shampoo is V05 Kiwi shampoo - it is only about $1.50 at CVS.  It does a great job on cleaning your hair (I use all kinds of mousse, wax, etc. on my hair) and it doesn't strip the color.  I use it about once a week and follow up with a deep conditioner.


----------



## user3 (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I like herbal essences actually.. try it a few x a week. Or try a vinnegar rinse for realllllly good clarifying._

 

Chelsea do you know if the vinegar rinse is ok for colored hair?


----------



## texasgal (Dec 1, 2005)

I like Biolages clarifying shampoo & it smells great.  I try to use it once a week when I have been using alot of styling products in my hair.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

i second herbal essences. i use the fruit fusions clarifying shampoo. it depends on your hair/scalp type as to how often you should use it. i use it almost daily because i have really oily skin. but if your skin isn't very oily, it's not necessary to use it except for when you're using alot of product in your hair.


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo once a week. I always use it Sunday nights, along with any other weekly treatments I use, to get myself ready for the new week.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 18, 2005)

I like Redken's clarifying shampoo. Though you should only use clarifying shampoo once or twice a week to just really cleanse the hair of product buildup.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 18, 2005)

i try to use one weekly, paul mitchell's shampoo 2 works well and smells really good, like tropical


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Purify by Pureology.
It uses witch hazel, tea tree oil, & baking soda. It's also zerosulphate so it won't strip any color from your hair if it's been color treated.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 19, 2005)

redken's hair cleansing cream really is the best IMO.  for a cheaper alternative, Suave and V05 are decent too.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2005)

I use the Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo almost on a daily basis and I don't find it harsh at all and it's cheap. I've also tried the Neutrogena Anti-Residue which is good if you can get pass the smell...ugh! Basically, a clarifying shampoo is just a formula consisting only of detergents with no conditioning agents or film formers. Any clarifying shampoo should work and if you're hair is dry, just alternate the days it's used.


----------



## gorgeous16_02 (Jan 2, 2006)

alterative action is great and by matrixs


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

BIG by LUSH is the awesome clarifying shampoo.  They market it as a "volumizer", but the only reason it adds "volume" is because it removes all build-up.  

I haven't used it in months though due to extensive coloring on my hair. It is NOT safe for colored hair.


----------

